# Wago PFC200 Ping Anfrage



## lawkan (17 März 2015)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wie ich eine IP-Adresse mittels PFC200 (750-8202) anpingen kann.
Mit dem Wago Controller 750-880 gab es eine Funktion in der WagoLibSockets.lib (SOCK_PING) womit das ging. Mittlerweile ist dies vielleicht nicht mehr kompatibel mit dem Controller PFC200.
jedenfalls nicht wenn die Lib "SysLibSockets" auch eingebunden ist. 
Da wird folgende Fehler gezeigt -> Bild

Ich bin für jede Antwort sehr dankbar.
lawkan


----------



## Termi (22 März 2015)

versuche es mal damit. Habe ich selbst vom Wago-Support erhalten. Danke nochmals.

Chris

Anhang anzeigen PFC200_PING.zip


----------



## lawkan (23 März 2015)

Danke Chris.. Bei Anfrage bei Wago habe ich auch das gleiche bekommen. Danke nochmal


----------



## sadik (29 Juli 2016)

Wenn man mehrere Ping-Anfragen mit verschiedenen IP-Anfragen macht erkennt der Baustein den Ausfall eines Rechners nicht.


----------

